

Recreating a Culture of Innovation - culturebeat
http://www.inc.com/articles/201107/recreating-a-culture-of-innovation-dolores-labs.html

======
zgdfvcxbzdfhtd
Who came up with the idea for Dolores Labs in the first place? Who named it
and who drew the alligator?

